# fallout remover? what to choose?



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2011)

Iron x, iron x snow, as fallout remover, ag fallout remover, korrosol, Devils blood


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Search is your friend, there isn't a right or wrong answer, only opinions.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Iron-X for me :thumb:...


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I would kick IronX Snow of your list mate as it doesnt work. I have used it on my car, the wifes but these have had IronX on them before. The last car I tried it on was my Fathers which has never seen any form of Fallout Remover and again nothing happend, no colour change what so ever untill it hit the floor then it changed to the purple colour. IronX is the best for me as it works straight away and does a proper job


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

The colour change of the others is all good fun

But for price (under a tenner) it has to be autosmart Fallout remover does the job as well as Ironx too :thumb:


----------



## Chuck (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been using Wolf's deironizer for more then 2 years now and it always did good job.

Recently i tried AB's purple rain it preformed very similar to wolf's. But it's not as cheap as wolf's.

I'd pick wolf's or IX.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

AS Fallout Remover for me. If you can live without the colour change. 

£20 for 5 litres of AS fallout or £15 for 1 litre of Iron x. Both do the exact same job only there is no purple colour change in the AutoSmart one


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Ben Gum said:


> Yes but so will industrial scale remover and it costs a lot less than £20 for 5L...


Where do you get this?


----------



## Sonia (Dec 27, 2011)

We use Autobrite Direct Purple Rain and find that it's a truly great product that we'd highly recommend


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

of all the ones ive used

autosmart fallout remover gets my vote
£15 for 5l

only thing is it doesnt change colour

but acts the same as all the others

so if you want to pay extra for a dye in the product ....go ahead...


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Auto Finesse's new Iron Out is another good option. We've only been using it for the last month or so, but holy cow it reacts fast, and powerfully too.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Ben Gum said:


> As I was pointing out, this is not accurate. There is no dye trickery going on in the colour changing products. They use a specialised (pH neutral!!!) chemical which is colourless in solution. When it encounters iron, it reacts with it (it remains neutral, irrelevant of BS which some, competing, manufacturers state) and the natural colour of the product is purple. If it does not change colour, it has not reacted with any iron. The reason that fallout remover etc. work is because they are NOT pH neutral. They are strong solutions of oxalic acid:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxalic_acid
> 
> ...


not going to get involved in discussions over what is and what isnt

i never said what it was or wasnt

just gave my opinion on products i have and do use


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

How can you be sure that as fallout
Remover works well when it doesn't give an indication of a reaction with the iron fallout?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Ben Gum said:


> As I was pointing out, this is not accurate. There is no dye trickery going on in the colour changing products. They use a specialised (pH neutral!!!) chemical which is colourless in solution. When it encounters iron, it reacts with it (it remains neutral, irrelevant of BS which some, competing, manufacturers state) and the natural colour of the product is purple. If it does not change colour, it has not reacted with any iron. The reason that fallout remover etc. work is because they are NOT pH neutral. They are strong solutions of oxalic acid:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxalic_acid
> 
> ...


I see you have put this point over before

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=269350&page=2

As Sue from Autosmart clearly pointed out AS fallout works. This was one reason why i have it. So having "A BIT OF A JAB" as you put it was pointless

I use Autosmart Fallout because it works well with me and is within my budget. It HASNT destroyed my paint or burnt holes in my plastic's so i'm happy. :thumb:


----------



## mystery1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> How can you be sure that as fallout
> Remover works well when it doesn't give an indication of a reaction with the iron fallout?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259523


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Autosmart fallout for me. I've been using it for a while and no wheels I've used it on have disintegrated into a pile of dust or dissolved into a bubbling pool :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Junior Bear said:


> How can you be sure that as fallout
> Remover works well when it doesn't give an indication of a reaction with the iron fallout?


Clay part of the car before you use Fallout and see the difference when you clay the rest of the car after Fallout ..

IronX for me. I have tested, not to any great length though, a few of the other IronX alternatives that are coming onto the market. In MY OPINION, IronX is the winner. All seem to work as well as each other on dirty wheels, all turn pink, but on a cleaned wheel, the IronX seems to pull more iron out [turns pink], when the others don't seem to do any more ..

Just my thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok, thanks for reply. 
Do you have any opinions about: ?
DEVILS BLOOD FALLOUT IRON DECONTAMINATION REMOVER

I find 5l for 35pounds included delivery. A little more expensive than AS but cheaper than iron x


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I haven't used Devils Blood, although, I may of tested through what has been given to me to test. There are a few different ones on the market, some made by one manufacturer, some made by others..

I will see if I can get my hands on some, and have a little play ..


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

get iron.x or ag


----------



## OCD clean (Mar 27, 2014)

I use both autofiness iron out and devils blood both products are good I don't see much of a difference between the 2


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Useful thread/review.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=337984

I've got 7 or so products and rate in no particular order:-

Angelwax Revelation
Obsession Wax Renegade
Waxtec Falloff V2

Have Car Chem Revolt from recent GB which I've not used enough to take a view but it is promising and have AS Fallout. Still getting to know where fallout is on my cars so will use that more as experience grows.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Korrosol for me just for the more pleasent smell to work with


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I have 5L of Autosmart and 5l of Revolt, for photographic purposes its nicer to use Revolt, you can see it working!


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

This is Gyeon Q2M at work on my GF's car, first time I had used it and it worked very well and quickly.


----------



## Ki55 (Jul 3, 2013)

BH Korrosol is fantastic - smells good and works very well indeed.


----------



## peaky (Dec 9, 2012)

Just tried OCD Finish purple haze and it seems to work well.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Ki55 said:


> BH Korrosol is fantastic - smells good and works very well indeed.


Agreed


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Using carchem revolt and can't fault it:thumb: good product


----------



## sant (Mar 3, 2012)

Carchem for me seems as good as iron x


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Why so many people here use fallout removers as stand alone wheel cleaners is beyond me. Of course the colour change ones will work on a dirty wheel! A true test for any fallout remover is removing fallout from clean but contaminated wheels. Autosmart Fallout Remover is absolutely superb at this and i've yet to use any (colour changing) that comes close.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Using a product that bleeds has been helpful to me as a newb to appreciate where fallout actually accumulates on my car, it wasn't just obvious places which surprised me a little. 

I've got AS Fallout and suspect cost wise will use that more and more as my experience and confidence grows. For a wheel cleaner I use Bilberry way cheaper than using a fallout product as a sole 'wheel cleaning product'.


----------

